# rod size ?



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

Last year I fished Navarre pier and used a 7' rod on the octagon. I wasn't able to cast as far as others. Being 5'8" might be part of that problem. A month ago I bought a 9' combo this model
Combo

I can still return the combo and get the 7' model. I am wondering if the 9 foot might work against me when trying to gaff a fish and of course will require a little more care in casting as not to hit someone.

Should I stick with a 7' ?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Dude..........

I've seen Kings caught on everything out there. Stick with what you have; for the time being.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I caught them on my 7 foot slammer rod to 10 1/2 foot berkley tri sport any rod will work. I belive as for the casting what type of line are you using and are you tossing cigar minnows or artificial lures I like to keep within 15lb to 20lb mono for my line but that just me I tried braid but hate untangling with others when tangled


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Imo keep the 9ft, the extra length will able longer cast and more power when fighting a fish close....point the rod to the fish when it gets under the pier.....


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably the best thing to do is ask a buddy that owns a 9 foot rod if you can try it out. If you don't have a buddy with one just ask the guys on the pier, you may get a few hostile retorts but ignore them and one of the real fishermen/women will let you try a rod out to see how it feels/performs. Then you will have compared the nine foot against what you have and you can make your own decision based on personal experience.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I use a 9 out there. Does ok depending on the wind


----------

